# entragado



## justchiara

ciao!
sono nuova nn so bene come funziona...ma qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire ENTRAGADO??


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, justchiara, e benvenuta al foro di WordReference!

Io non ho mai sentito la parola "entragado" o il verbo "entragar". Forse si tratta di un errore di scrittura e la parola è "entregado", dal verbo "entregar".


----------



## justchiara

Grazie,

No è proprio entragado...almeno così si dice..non so se si scriva così...
so solo che l'ho sentito da un colombiano..quindi magari..è una parola che usano solo là..


----------



## claudine2006

Ho fatto una piccola ricerca e sembra che si usi con lo stesso significato di _entregar_, ma non so se si tratta di un errore di battitura.


----------



## justchiara

scusa..sono una novella di questa lingua!!
entregar vuol dire solo CONSEGNARE o ha anche altri significati che io non conosco?


----------



## claudine2006

justchiara said:


> scusa..sono una novella di questa lingua!!
> entregar vuol dire solo CONSEGNARE o ha anche altri significati che io non conosco?


*Ti riporto la definizione che appare sul dizionario di WR:*

*entregar *


tr. Poner alguna cosa o persona en poder de alguien, dar:
entregó la llave al portero. También prnl.:
entregarse a la policía.
prnl. Dedicarse enteramente a una cosa:
se entregaron al estudio durante el verano.
Declararse o reconocerse vencido o sin fuerzas para continuar en un empeño o una lucha:
los sitiados se entregaron después de dos semanas.
Dejarse vencer por vicios o pasiones:
se entregó a la lujuria.
Quindi: consegnare, dedicarsi a qualcosa, arrendersi, abbandonarsi.


----------



## justchiara

grazie!

Allora deve essere la 4 alternativa..Cioè se una persona te lo dice con un significato positivo del tipo.."Sono totalmente preso da te" come "abbandonato"appunto..che dici può essere questa la sua traduzione?


----------



## claudine2006

justchiara said:


> Grazie!
> 
> Allora deve essere la 4 alternativa..Cioè se una persona te lo dice con un significato positivo del tipo.."Sono totalmente preso da te" come "abbandonato"appunto..che dici può essere questa la sua traduzione?


Se qualcuno ti dice "me he entregado a ti por completo" il significato sarebbe qualcosa del tipo "il mio cuore è nelle tue mani".


----------



## justchiara

ok..e se invece dice ESTOY ENTRAGADO o SOY ENTRAGADO (ora nn ricordo scusa..)sempre riferendosi a te cmq..


----------



## jazyk

Non potrebbe essere _estragado_ = rovinato?


----------



## claudine2006

justchiara said:


> ok..e se invece dice ESTOY ENTRAGADO o SOY ENTRAGADO (ora nn ricordo scusa..)sempre riferendosi a te cmq..


Non so, senza conoscere tutto il contesto direi: 
mi dedico del tutto/completamente (a te).


----------



## justchiara

non lo so..sinceramente..mi sembrava entragado..so che era un commento positivo..


----------



## justchiara

grazie mille guys!


----------



## jazyk

Secondo il mio dizionario di spagnolo c'è l'espressione: _estar en una traga_, che appartiene al lessico colombiano e si traduce come _essere innamorato_.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> Secondo il mio dizionario di spagnolo c'è l'espressione: _estar en una traga_, che appartiene al lessico colombiano e si traduce come _essere innamorato_.


Questa potrebbe quella buona! Ma "entragado" c'è?


----------



## jazyk

No, non c'è. L'ho  cercato addirittura sul mio vocabolario portoghese, pensando si potesse trattare di un portoghesismo, però non ho trovato niente.


----------

